# JTable mit Checkboxen -> Setzen (true/false) der Checkboxen per Mouseklick...



## XFlipX (6. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

habe wieder ein Problem: Ich habe eine JTable mit Checkboxen in der ersten Spalte, die sollen per MouseKlick in die erste Spalte entweder auf true oder false gesetzt werden können, je nachdem wie die Vorbelegung ist.

Ich habe schon der Table einen MouseListener angefügt, leider habe ich dort aber keine spaltenspezifische Unterscheidung.

Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp.

Danke, XFlipX


----------



## function (6. Jan 2010)

How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) da werden meine ich auch checkboxen in jtables behandelt


----------



## XFlipX (6. Jan 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ist es möglich, dass man den MouseListener auch spaltenspezifisch anfügen kann ? Also nur die MouseKlicks in die 1 Spalte ausgewertet werden ?

XFlipX


----------



## Developer_X (6. Jan 2010)

Ich denke das geht nicht. Dafür aber könntest du da ja technisch gesehen, einen MouseListener einfügen der checkt, wenn die Maus gedrückt wurde, welches Item momentan selektiert ist, ist ja passiert durch den Mausklick, und kann dann entscheiden was passieren soll:

```
final JTable t = new JTable();
		t.addMouseListener(new MouseListener()
		{
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0)
			{
				int selected_item_row = t.getSelectedRow();
				int selected_item_column = t.getSelectedColumn();
					
				if(selected_item_row==0) // Wenn das selektierte Item in der obersten Spalte, also 0 ist
				{
					//. Jetzt gucken, welches column das ist, und die dazugehörigen booleans verändern
				}

			}
			public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0)
			{
			}
			public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
			public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0)
			{
			}
			public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0)
			{
			}
		});
```
Um dir genauer helfen zu können muss ich allerdings wissen, wie du die Jtable füllst.
So wie ichs oben gepostet habe, ist es nicht das was du suchst.


----------

